# Cancelled - Moved - Replacement List ('08-'09)



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

[See 2nd Post for Instructions/Comments]

*** Recent Updates are in BLUE ***

*Cancelled
(Gone forever from the networks!)
__________________*
*Do Not Disturb* (FOX)
*Opportunity Knocks* (ABC)
*The Ex List* (CBS)
*Valentine* (CW)
*Easy Money* (CW)
*Lipstick Jungle* (NBC) *
*My Own Worst Enemy* (NBC) 
*Pushing Daisies* (ABC) *
*Eli Stone* (ABC) *
*Dirty Sexy Money* (ABC) *
*Prison Break* (FOX) *
*Swingtown* (CBS)
*Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* (FOX)
*Life* (NBC)
*The Unusuals* (ABC)
*Samantha Who* (ABC)
*Cupid* (ABC)
*The Unit* (CBS)
*Without A Trace* (CBS)
*Eleventh Hour* (CBS)


* Network may still be burning off remaining episodes.

*Off the Schedule
(yanked or on hiatus, but don't delete your season pass...
there might be more to come)
__________________*

*Moved
(Hey! Where'd that show go? New Day & Time)
__________________*
*Life* (NBC) [Nov. 5th @ 9pm]
*Crusoe* (NBC) [Dec. 6th @ 8pm]
*Private Practice* (ABC) [Jan. 8th @ 10pm]
*Life on Mars* (ABC) [Jan. 28th @10pm]
*Bones* (FOX) [Jan. 22nd @8pm]
*House* (FOX) [Jan. 19th @8pm]
*Kings* (NBC) [Apr. 18th @ 8pm]

*Replacements
(Here, give these new shows a try)
__________________*
*Sit Down, Shut Up* (FOX) [Apr. 19th @ 8:30pm]

*Chopping Block
(Shows with negative signs, but whose fate has yet to be decided)
__________________*

*Retiring
(Shows that are finishing this season and won't return)
__________________*
*ER* (NBC)
*Boston Legal* (ABC)
*Life on Mars* (ABC)


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Greetings all. Welcome to the 2008-2009 C.M.R. List! I started up this format back for the '04-'05 season (I think that was the first time), and another member (Vito the TiVo) has done a great job of keeping things going for the past few years. However, I'm back and I'll do my part to keep things up to date as possible.

What is this list for? This list is a one stop shop for all the changes to the broadcast network shows for this season. That is, all the shows on NBC,CBS,ABC,Fox,CW.

Please HELP! When you get information on a show POST IT. If you don't want to post, send me a PM. I will regularly (hopefully) update the first post with all the new information. If you can post a source for your information, that would be helpful to.

Please do however try to keep the "chatter" down to a minimum as people tend to set up notifications for threads like this (and don't want to get them unnecessary).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Ausiello is reporting Do Not Disturb has been cancelled. Looks like Jerry O'Connel is turning into the new Ted McGinley.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Ausiello is reporting Do Not Disturb has been cancelled. Looks like Jerry O'Connel is turning into the new Ted McGinley.


Thanks for the heads up! I'm looking forward to lots of contributions this season .. if you hear something .. post it!

I'm putting this one on the "Chopping Block" for now. It currently has two scheduled episodes .. if anyone sees them get yanked, speak up.

Also, something NEW and BLUE I'm going to try out. The most recent change(s) will show up blue-ified in the list. Odds are it will be the last edit I made .. unless there are multiple updates in a 24-48hr period. The reason for this is to allow you to just quickly glance at the list and see something that is new. Hope it works.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

You need to put ER in the Retiring column. It's the last season.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> You need to put ER in the Retiring column. It's the last season.


Its already there.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Are you only tracking shows that made it to *Fall* '08?

If not, here's a list that has cancellations, etc. from earlier this year. I cleared ~10 SPs off my Tivo with this recently.

http://epguides.com/grid/fall.shtml (after the grid)


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

tlc said:


> Are you only tracking shows that made it to *Fall* '08?


Yes, that would be the intention of this thread. Fall 2008 ---> Summer 2009 on just the 5 "major broadcast networks". I thank you for the link you provided, I'm sure it will be helpful to some.

However I think that for the most part ..

Last Year's Thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366183

Along with the Premiere Dates Thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389729 (Another sticky)

Should have most of the other things covered. If anyone else has questions .. please feel free to PM me.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> Its already there.


May I humbly suggest that you not use bold lettering for the shows that are in the actual lists, thereby differentiating them from the list category titles, which would make the whole thing just that much easier to read? Thanks.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

pigonthewing said:


> May I humbly suggest that you not use bold lettering for the shows that are in the actual lists, thereby differentiating them from the list category titles, which would make the whole thing just that much easier to read? Thanks.


Of course you may humbly request such things  Doesn't mean I'm gonna do it exactly as you asked though! Truth be told, I just copied the formatting from last year's list. But you're right, it didn't stand out that much. I've made some color changes that should fix that issue. Hope you like it! (Request: Future non-TV-show related issues to be sent via PM .. to help keep this thread as clutter free as possible. Don't feel that I'm not open to requests though.. I'm happy to get feedback.

Back to the matter at hand .. *Do Not Disturb* (Fox) has been moved to Cancelled. (And yes, the official spelling for this thread is with two "l"'s  )


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Boston Legal in check-out lane:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-bostonlegalfinalseason,0,7596840.story


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

read in the Washington Post that The Riches (FX, I think) has been officially terminated...

same for Dirt...but that's probably old news...


edit: oops...I see there's even thread about The Riches!


----------



## Drayskull (Dec 23, 2002)

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles should be listed under "Chopping Block"
http://www.tv.com/story/11688.html


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Drayskull said:


> Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles should be listed under "Chopping Block"
> http://www.tv.com/story/11688.html


I've come very close to adding that one in there, but I'm holding off. Lots of sites basically picked up one website's comments siting declining ratings and unconfirmed sources at FOX (rumors). Well obviously FOX didn't like the ratings going down, and thus I wasn't surprised to see a little grumbling. So I've been watching this one for movement. And what I've seen has been positive, and thus I didn't add them (yet).

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/tvguide/382866_tvgif10.html

Basically, ratings went up, and two new episodes were ordered.

I'm trying to be optimistic about this one. If anyone sees any new reports from additional sources that point to bad things, please bring them up though. This one is definitely worth keeping an eye on.

-MirclMax


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Valentine and Easy Money are both on haitus.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> I've come very close to adding that one in there, but I'm holding off. Lots of sites basically picked up one website's comments siting declining ratings and unconfirmed sources at FOX (rumors). Well obviously FOX didn't like the ratings going down, and thus I wasn't surprised to see a little grumbling. So I've been watching this one for movement. And what I've seen has been positive, and thus I didn't add them (yet).
> 
> http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/tvguide/382866_tvgif10.html
> 
> ...


Uh, more scripts does not necessarily mean more episodes. The article above said SCC's ratings increased for its fifth episode. The show got a 3.5 rating on its fifth episode. If that's an increase in ratings I'd hate to see what it was getting before. I love this show, but I don't plan on it being around long.


----------



## TiVoDan (Jun 2, 2002)

Opportunity Knocks has been cancelled:

http://tv.popcrunch.com/ashton-kutcher-produced-opportunity-knocks-canceled/


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I've removed *Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* (FOX) from the Chopping Block ... it has been picked up for a full season.

-MirclMax


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

MirclMax said:


> I've removed *Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* (FOX) from the Chopping Block ... it has been picked up for a full season.
> 
> -MirclMax


You gotta be kiddin' me? That's awesome.


----------



## rcobourn (Nov 10, 2004)

Burn in heaven FOX.. oh wait, that doesn't work.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MirclMax said:


> I've removed *Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* (FOX) from the Chopping Block ... it has been picked up for a full season.
> 
> -MirclMax


sweet!


----------



## ukerin (Jan 1, 2005)

TiVoDan said:


> Opportunity Knocks has been cancelled:
> 
> I hate to hear that about this show.Guess I was in the minority but I liked that show.Hope that Knight Rider the only other new show that I watch does not get the axe.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

NBC Swaps *Life* and *Lipstick Jungle*.

-MirclMax


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Valentine and Easy Money are both on haitus.


They might be on hiatus, but they are still on the schedule and airing in their timeslots - well Easy Money anyway. When I first read this I assumed it meant they were pulled off the air - but... they haven't been... yet...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

An article I read today said they (Valentine and Easy Money) could be on the chopping block.


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Looks like "The Ex-List" just got canned.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Damn! I liked the "The Ex List" -- it was a nice change of pace from all the filthy rich teens and police procedurals and sci-fi horror shows.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Graymalkin said:


> Damn! I liked the "The Ex List" -- it was a nice change of pace from all the filthy rich teens and police procedurals and sci-fi horror shows.


+1

I thought it was one of the best new shows of the season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

King of the Hill has been canceled by FOX: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/01/king.hill.ap/index.html


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

secondclaw said:


> King of the Hill has been canceled by FOX: http://www.cnn.com/2008/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/01/king.hill.ap/index.html


Thanks for the heads up .. Though I find it hard to put this in the cancelled column. Fox recently ordered 13 new episodes and they are slated to air during the 2009-2010 season. So if anything, they would be on the retiring column in NEXT YEAR's list .. That, and these shows tend to get uncancelled as well.

Needless to say, there will be more King of the Hill airing .. and will be for quite some time.

-MirclMax


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Nikki Finke is reporting that MRC has now officially canceled _Easy Money_ and _Valentine_...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Nikki Finke is reporting that MRC has now officially canceled _Easy Money_ and _Valentine_...


that sucks I kind of enjoyed Valentine.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

NBC dumps _*Lipstick Jungle*_ and *My Own Worst Enemy*


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Where are you reading that? I haven't heard anything that says that yet. If it is true that really sucks since I liked My Own Worst Enemy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Where are you reading that? I haven't heard anything that says that yet. If it is true that really sucks since I liked My Own Worst Enemy.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i85a08b80d9eabe094c6a65ebe4c2d22f


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> If it is true that really sucks since I liked My Own Worst Enemy.


Its definitely no surprise. It was getting completely awful ratings.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Crap - I liked Lipstick Jungle. 

They keep dumping all my Chick shows!!!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Crap - I liked Lipstick Jungle.


+1

I knew it was history when they moved it to Friday, I just didn't think it was going to be this fast...


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

*Prison Break* (FOX) added to the Chopping Block.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Oh, and *Pushing Daisies* (ABC) is on the Block too.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

MirclMax said:


> *Prison Break* (FOX) added to the Chopping Block.


What's the word on Prison Break? I haven't heard about this. Had they previously announced their intentions regarding whether it would follow its usual winter hiatus schedule and then come back in the spring?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

ABC Cancels Pushing Daisies, Eli Stone, and Dirty Sexy Money.
http://www.comcast.net/articles/entertainment-eonline/20081121/b69940/

I didn't watch any of the above, so no great loss to me.:up:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If that is true for Eli Stone, there goes another good show I watch. I know my mom will be pissed too since she watches both Eli Stone and Dirty Sexy Money.

The Futon Critic article on the shows.

It looks like ABC will unveil their midseason schedule in a press release tomorrow.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Bettamojo5 said:


> ABC Cancels Pushing Daisies, Eli Stone, and Dirty Sexy Money.


Shame in that I thought Eli was quite entertaining .. but their status has been updated.

Regarding the question about *Prison Break* (Fox), there are quite a few articles out there that cast its future in doubt.. here is one http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-foxreportedlyendingprisonbreak,0,245579.story

And I've gone and removed a show from the list! I know, I'm supposed to be adding, not removing ... but I've taken (for the time being) *Smallville* (CW) off of the retiring list. By all accounts, before this season started it was slated that this (the 8th) would be the finale one. However, ratings have been good for them, and for some reason there is a lot of talk about a 9th season. Its enough that I'm taking the last nail out of its coffin and we'll just see on this one.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't quite understand why most of these "canceled" shows are still airing - 
in any event - apparently last night was supposed to be Lipstick Jungle's last, but they have 4 more episodes in the can which will now be broadcast starting the Friday after Thanksgiving and into January - it's moved to 9 pm.

There has been heavy LJ campaigning and it "might" get a retrieve if the ratings pick up. 
Fans of the show have been sending in lipstick tubes to NBC and the cast and crew have been doing utube promos.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I believe that _Pushing Daisies_, _Eli Stone_ and _Dirty Sexy Money_ were *not* canceled. Instead, they were simply not renewed for next year, nor were additional episodes ordered over and above the initial number...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Crusoe moved to Saturdays while they run out the remaining Lipstick Jungle episodes.
The Futon Critic


> Fridays (as of December 5)
> 8:00/7:00c - (Holiday Specials)/"Deal or No Deal"*
> 9:00/8:00c - "Lipstick Jungle" (New Time Slot, Pre-Empted 12/19, 12/26)*
> 10:00/9:00c - "Dateline NBC"
> ...


Also Private Practice and Life on Mars will be moving in January.
The Futon Critic


> Beginning January 8, 2009, the hit drama series "Private Practice" moves to Thursdays at 10:00 p.m., ET....
> The critically-acclaimed "Life on Mars" moves to Wednesdays at 10:00 p.m., ET, following the hit drama series, "Lost," at 9:00 p.m., ET, beginning January 28, 2009.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I believe that _Pushing Daisies_, _Eli Stone_ and _Dirty Sexy Money_ were *not* canceled. Instead, they were simply not renewed for next year, nor were additional episodes ordered over and above the initial number...


We have this mincing of words every year. English programmes have a revolving ordering system, while for American programs, 22 episodes is considered standard for a season. Some run shorter or a little longer.

If a show was ordered for 12 episodes and then told that no more episodes would be ordered this season or next. That is cancelled. That doesn't mean that they won't continue to air the remainder of what they already spent money on.

These shows are done. No more will be shot, no more will be ordered and once they are through the current batch of episodes, no more will be shown (if not sooner than that).

Cancelled.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I believe that _Pushing Daisies_, _Eli Stone_ and _Dirty Sexy Money_ were *not* canceled. Instead, they were simply not renewed for next year, nor were additional episodes ordered over and above the initial number...


Being told by the network, you're not coming back next year sounds like cancelled to me.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Vito the TiVo said:


> (...) 22 episodes is considered standard for a season. (...) If a show was ordered for 12 episodes and then told that no more episodes would be ordered this season or next. That is cancelled.


I disagree. Number of episodes has nothing to do with it. Instead, there are two important factors---canceling an existing order (that is, you had an order for 12 shows and then you told the studio that they should stop after 2), or deciding to no longer air the show (you ordered 12 and received them, but after airing 2 you stopped broadcasting the show).

If you ordered 12 episodes and plan to air them, what was "canceled"? Nothing---you made and order, received it and plan to show them. It doesn't matter if the order was for 12, 22 or 48 episodes.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Being told by the network, you're not coming back next year sounds like cancelled to me.


Moreover being told you're not going to put on a full season for *this* year sounds like cancelled to *me*.

Vito's post said it quite well (Oh, and hey there Vito!) and it is how *I* am going to be considering things for the sake of the list that *I* am maintaining. I thank you all for your feedback on the issue but there is no need to bog down this thread with the semantics discussion.

There are many (including myself) who /subscribe to this thread so that they can get notified about programming changes and don't want "chatter". Should any of you wish to continue this tangent, please start your own thread and discuss it to your heart's content.

Thank you.

-MirclMax


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I subscribe to the thread as well for the same reason and appreciate it, but maybe we need a separation in the FIRST post between "cancelled but still running" and "cancelled and yanked off the air".

i.e., The Ex List (which has stopped airing) vs. other cancellations that are airing out their original order.

OK chatter over...


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

CW cancels 4 shows, will show reruns of old series

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27897741/


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> CW cancels 4 shows, will show reruns of old series
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/27897741/


Which four, one might ask?

Valentine
In Harm's Way
4 Real
Easy Money

You're welcome.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

http://thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20081203nbc02

NBC announces it's mid-season schedule.

What's interesting is that NBC has cut back on the number of Knight Rider episodes in spite of giving it a full season order earlier.
http://thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=7876
(I guess Ford can't afford the gas anymore)

er will be given an extra hour for it's finale.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

From Yahoo TV;
Here's what's airing, and when...

*ABC *

"Dirty Sexy Money"  5 episodes

'The Plan' airs Wednesday, 12/10 at 10pm ET 
'The Organ Donor' airs Wednesday, 12/17 at 10pm ET 
Three more episodes will air after that, dates TBA

"Eli Stone"  7 episodes

'Help!' airs Tuesday, 12/9 at 10pm ET 
'Owner of a Lonely Heart' airs Tuesday, 12/16 at 10pm ET 
Five more episodes will air after that, dates TBA

"Opportunity Knocks"  6 episodes

No air dates have been announced, but they are likely to air over the summer.

"Pushing Daisies"  5 episodes

'The Legend of Merle McQuoddy' airs Wednesday, 12/10 at 8pm ET 
'The Norwegians' airs Wednesday, 12/17 at 8pm ET 
Three more episodes will air after that; dates TBA

*CBS*

"The Ex List"  0 episodes

After airing only four episodes, it's very unlikely that CBS will bring this romantic comedy back.

*The CW*

"Easy Money"  0 episodes

"Valentine"  0 episodes

"In Harm's Way"  0 episodes

The CW rented three hours of their Sunday night airtime to Media Rights Capital (MRC), but instead of filling the timeslots with established programming, MRC aired three original shows that failed to attract viewers. The shows were quickly pulled from the lineup and have since been replaced by CBS' cancelled drama "Jericho" at 7pm and various movies between 8pm and 10pm.

*FOX*

"Do Not Disturb"  0 episodes

Three episodes are all you're going to get out of Fox for this comedy.

*NBC*

"My Own Worst Enemy"  2 episodes

'Love In All the Wrong Places' airs Monday, 12/8 at 10pm ET
'Henry and the Terrible Day' airs Monday, 12/15 at 10pm ET

"Lipstick Jungle"  3 episodes

'Chapter Eighteen: Indecent Exposure' airs Friday, 12/12 at 9pm ET
Two more episodes will air through 1/9; the show will not air the last two weeks of December.

"Crusoe"  6 episodes

'Heroes and Villains' airs Saturday, 12/6 at 8pm ET
'Name of the Game' airs Saturday, 12/20 at 8pm ET
'Smoke and Mirrors' airs Saturday, 12/27 at 8pm ET
'The Hunting Party' airs Saturday, 1/10 at 8pm ET
'The Traveler' airs Saturday, 1/17 at 8pm ET
'The Return' airs Saturday, 1/31 at 8pm ET

"Knight Rider"  17 episodes:

The show's season (and possible series) finale will air Wednesday, 2/25.
Low ratings have prompted NBC to trim "Knight Rider's" order from 21 episodes to 17


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> From Yahoo TV;
> Here's what's airing, and when...
> 
> *The CW*
> ...


I guess the CW doesn't count as a "real" network? (I mean legally..)

or at least the rules have changed. I thought there used to be a rule (or law?) that one network couldn't air another network's programming, in prime time.

and Crusoe isn't in the guide data for my local NBC station at least. Next Sat they're re-showing the Beijing Olympics Opening Ceremony.. (2 hours -- so I guess highly edited?) I haven't watched ANY of Crusoe yet, but have been Tivoing it.. (will catch up with at least some of my Tivoed shows during this holiday vacation)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Damn! I liked the "The Ex List" -- it was a nice change of pace from all the filthy rich teens and police procedurals and sci-fi horror shows.


Mostly it was great eye candy.

Speaking of which. Why did Lipstick Jungle call next weeks episode the season finale when the show has been canceled?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Futon Critic says that there are 4 remaining unaired episodes of Eli Stone. Anyone know if these are going to air at some point, or is it safe to delete the SP?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> Anyone know if these are going to air at some point, or is it safe to delete the SP?


I'm pretty sure that ABC has not make public any plans one way or the other.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Prison Break's fate has been decided it seems:
http://uk.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUKTRE50C6LS20090114


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

secondclaw said:


> Prison Break's fate has been decided it seems:
> http://uk.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUKTRE50C6LS20090114


I have enjoyed this show but I think the time has come to wrap things up - I am interested to see how they end it!


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

_House_ is moving to Mondays @ 8, and _Bones_ is moving to Thursdays @ 8.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Recent updates added to the list.

Also, CBS has canceled *Swingtown*


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

Also, Crusoe is an NBC show and not an ABC show.


----------



## Slider10 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles* will now air on Friday's at 8:00 PM when it returns in February. That should be updated at the top. It's going to be a lead-in for Dollhouse.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-abcmovesscrubsandsamanthawho,0,4862923.story

"Starting March 18, "Scrubs" will move to Wednesday nights, where it will be paired with "Better Off Ted" at 8 p.m. ET. "Samantha Who?" will move to 8 p.m. Thursdays beginning March 26, where it will lead into "In the Motherhood."


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

*Life on Mars* has been added to the Retiring Section. Don't bother arguing that it was "cancelled" .. because it will still finish up this season and air a series finale, and thus its just getting an unwanted early retirement.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Any word on whether they will wrap it up or are they already done filming? Once again this sucks since I liked the show. Wasn't the UK version only 2 seasons?

EDIT: According the thefutoncritic, Life on Mars the BBCA edition only had 16 episodes so maybe they are following and will then run Ashes to Ashes the sequel series.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> Any word on whether they will wrap it up or are they already done filming? Once again this sucks since I liked the show. Wasn't the UK version only 2 seasons?


Discussion thread here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=420411


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> Futon Critic says that there are 4 remaining unaired episodes of Eli Stone. Anyone know if these are going to air at some point, or is it safe to delete the SP?


Inside sources tell me that the remaining eps for _Eli Stone_, _Dirty Sexy Money_ and _Pushing Daisies_ will _*not*_ air and will likely only be available on the DVD box sets (assuming they get one produced).


----------



## ThatOne (Oct 21, 2008)

MirclMax said:


> *Life on Mars* has been added to the Retiring Section. Don't bother arguing that it was "cancelled" .. because it will still finish up this season and air a series finale, and thus its just getting an unwanted early retirement.


This is really unfortunate, the series was just picking up steam and becoming really good.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

sprarch said:


> is cold case cancelled? once i read a piece of news about this issue.


I don't see much about this (And the same thing for "Without A Trace") beyond what seems to be speculation stemming from Entertainment Weekly.

Obviously, its *possible*.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

According to thefutoncritic, Kings moves to Saturday at 8:00 PM EST on April 18th.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> According to thefutoncritic, Kings moves to Saturday at 8:00 PM EST on April 18th.


That does not bode well. 

I love this show!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

The first post has _Prison Break_ listed as gone, with no asterisk to indicate that the network will be showing the remaining episodes. Well, the final episodes start on Friday the 17th.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Where is Dollhouse????

Is it coming back soon?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Where is Dollhouse????


No official decision has been made.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Where is Dollhouse????
> 
> Is it coming back soon?


dollhouse*
(season finale: may 8)

rates haven't been great----


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

I believe that *Dollhouse* has 3 episodes remaining on the season, with the next one airing on April 24th. There are threads out there regarding a cut 13th episode should you wish to discuss it further.


----------



## Drayskull (Dec 23, 2002)

I would go with cancelled, but at the very least _Sarah Connor Chronicles_ should be listed under "chopping block":

http://www.fmqinc.com/terminator-cancelled/


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Trust Me has been canceled.
http://www.tvguide.com/News/Trust-Cancelled-Season-1004988.aspx


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

"Life" doesn't have any... It's been cancelled

http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/05/breaking-nbc-ca.html


----------



## landrumdh (Oct 6, 2003)

It looks like Scrubs is done next week


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

EMoMoney said:


> Trust Me has been canceled.
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Trust-Cancelled-Season-1004988.aspx


I liked that show. WAY more than leverage, which is already coming back for season two.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

It appears Dollhouse has been renewed! :up:


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Terminator has been terminated:

See details here.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

The unusuals is one to add to the cancelled list. Confirmed by three separate sources here


----------



## iceisles (Mar 9, 2003)

"Samantha Who" & "Cupid" have been axed by ABC. Won't really miss either.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090519/ap_en_tv/us_tv_abc_new_season_2


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

CBS has cancelled "The Unit", "Without a Trace", and "Eleventh Hour".
However, "The Unit" has been sold in syndication, so there will be some new episodes, but probably even lower budget than before.

NBC has cancelled "Medium" and "My Name is Earl". "Medium" may move to CBS. "Earl" may move to Fox or ABC.

http://www.reuters.com/article/entertainmentNews/idUSTRE54J0Z620090520
http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...old_christine_among_cbs_returning_series.html


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Doesn't 'being sold into syndication' just mean that some channel will show the old episodes? I don't believe that means there will be new episodes, does it? (Referring to _The Unit_)


Yes, being sold into syndication means what you said. Networks are allowed to "syndicate" episodes. In order to create new ones, they have to purchases the licenses to do so.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

It appears that this threads been canceled too, or at least abandoned.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> It appears that this threads been canceled too, or at least abandoned.


because it hadn't been replied to in a week?


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> because it hadn't been replied to in a week?


Probly cuz the first post hasn't been updated in forever.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Nah.. it was only "mostly dead". I've updated the OP with the relevant info. 
Feel free to post more if you have 'em.

Please keep the thread "on topic" (i.e. show info only) .. if you have comments *about* the thread, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

anyone know the status of "Better off Ted"? I don't see it here and I don't see it on the other sticky of the shows coming back...


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

A Scrubs/Better Off Ted combo will replace DWTS when it ends. It has been renewed, it's just not coming back till after DWTS.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Dwts?


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

Dancing with the stars. It will be on on Tuesday evenings


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

johnny99 said:


> NBC has cancelled "Medium" and "My Name is Earl". "Medium" may move to CBS.


CBS has already started running promos for MEDIUM, so - may be old news - but very happy to say they have picked it up for next season :up:


----------



## vitaliygoose (Jul 1, 2009)

anyone know the status of "Better off Ted"? I don't see it here and I don't see it on the other sticky of the shows coming back...


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

According to TV Guide:

A Scrubs/Better Off Ted combo will replace DWTS when it ends, most likely towards the end of the year.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

The Listener has been canned. Never heard of it? That explains the .2 share it got.. lol


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> The Listener has been canned. Never heard of it? That explains the .2 share it got.. lol


I actually was watching it .. and I'm not all that upset by the news (that should say a lot) .. Just some other details ..

Looks like its yanked as of July 30th, which means 2 more episodes should air. 
The remaining 5 episodes will be available to stream from NBC.com in August.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Worst case you can find the show out there since it already completed its run in Canada.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

I just watched the last of my stored up Southland episodes, and I really liked them. I know that nothing has recorded for Southland in many months. Does anyone know if/when it will be back?


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

scsiguy72 said:


> I just watched the last of my stored up Southland episodes, and I really liked them. I know that nothing has recorded for Southland in many months. Does anyone know if/when it will be back?


Its part of NBC's regularly scheduled fall line-up. It'll air Fridays from 9pm-10pm with a scheduled start date of September 25th, 2009.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd have to look when I get home, but I could almost swear this weekend I saw a repeat show up on one of my ToDo lists.


----------



## momolabs (Oct 7, 2007)

OP needs some updating.

Cancelled/Retiring:
_My Name is Earl
Knight Rider
Worst Week (Am I the only one that thought this was funny?)
Crusoe
Harpers Island
King of the Hill
Kath and Kim (thankfully)_

I'm still so bummed about The Unit that I can't bear to delete my season pass. Yet, the cruel joke _CSI: Miami_ is allowed to live on? Life isn't fair.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

What about Privileged?


----------

